# problème appli Contact



## gr12sable91 (23 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour, 

Depuis la migration vers ios15 j’ai un gros soucis avec les contacts toutes les fiches contacts sont vides de cette façon





Rencontrez vous également un soucis similaire ? 

J’ai tenté la déconnexion / connexion de mon compte iCloud sans succès ainsi qu’une restauration pour le même résultat. 

Les informations semblent disponible quelques part dans le système, car via une recherche Spotlight je trouve les infos du contact mais impossible de les afficher via contact ou téléphone. Sur iCloud les contacts sont accessible et visible sans soucis. 


J’ai ouvert un dossier chez Apple ils regardent de leur côté mais semblaient assez surpris et démunis face au problème. 

En 13 ans d’iPhone c’est mon premier soucis majeur.


----------



## Chris K (23 Septembre 2021)

Peut-être supprimer l’application carrément et la réinstaller depuis l’app store ?


----------



## Jura39 (23 Septembre 2021)

Avez vous tenté d'éteindre l'iPhone ?


----------



## gr12sable91 (23 Septembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Avez vous tenté d'éteindre l'iPhone ?




Nous avons avec l’assistant tenter le fameux éteint / rallume sans succès, idem pour le redémarrage forcé et la suppression /réinstallation de l’appli 

Vraiment curieux comme bugg


----------



## gr12sable91 (17 Novembre 2021)

Petit retour, le support n’a pas réussi à trouver de solution via des manipulations la seule chose qui a fonctionné c’est une réinstallation de l’iPhone àv0 sans utiliser la sauvegarde iCloud…


----------

